# Benefit Coralista vs. Georgia Peach



## Lavande (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

  	I'm looking for a nice peach blush as matte as possible that will produce a healthy glow affect.  Not looking for shimmer here.  I've heard good things about both coralista and georgia peach, but they both seem shimmery?  Which would be more peachy?  Any recs?

  	Thanks a ton!


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

To me, Coralista has more shimmer, and it's definitely more pigmented than Georgia. 
  	If you're fair and you want a light peach colour, go for Georgia.  But if you are medium to dark, Georgia will not show up on you.
  	Quite frankly, Coralista is ...a coral colour, and it really reminds me of NARS Orgasm.

  	But if you're open to other brands, NARS Gina and NARS Melba are both matte and really nice peach colours.

  	Hope this helps!


----------



## Lavande (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks- I wish I would have read this.  I ended up getting Coralista only to find that it seems a lot like my NARS deep throat but without as much pigment or staying power.  I am super disappointed.  I had heard people raving about this, but it's very sheer and like I said you have to use a ton to get it to show up and I am super fair!

  	I wonder if I should try Georgia or if it's the same in terms of pigmentation, etc. (I assume so).

  	I guess I should stick to my NARS, I never should I have tried something else lol!

  	Thanks


thiscarmen said:


> To me, Coralista has more shimmer, and it's definitely more pigmented than Georgia.
> If you're fair and you want a light peach colour, go for Georgia.  But if you are medium to dark, Georgia will not show up on you.
> Quite frankly, Coralista is ...a coral colour, and it really reminds me of NARS Orgasm.
> 
> ...


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 20, 2010)

georgia is really pale i thought? i would try some nars blushes like mentioned above


----------



## Lavande (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I'm sticking to NARS!

  	Thanks


banana1234 said:


> georgia is really pale i thought? i would try some nars blushes like mentioned above


----------

